# RTSS overlay not showing in Metro Exodus



## puma99dk| (Feb 21, 2019)

I can't get Rivatuner Statistic Server overlay to show in Metro Exodus I even have to change the game to DX11 to avoid any crashes I had.

I have even tried so far:

1. Restarted RTSS and MSI Afterburner
2. Reinstalled Metro Exodus
3. Made a copy of one of the ProfileTemplates and renamed it to MetroExodus.exe.cfg

So I am not sure what else to do I know the RTSS overlay works fine in games like Battlefield V, Burnout Paradise Remastered, Mirror's Edge Catalyst and so on just not in Metro Exodus.

I hope someone got an idea on how I can get this work because I really want to see my FPS and monitering temps and so on while I game.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 21, 2019)

That's odd. I'm playing the game, DX12 default, the overlay works no problem...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 21, 2019)

Not to point out the obvious but have you gone into Settings>Monitoring and checked the "show in On-Screen Display" option?


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 21, 2019)

Sometimes RTSS cannot link to your game session because it thinks it is not the main window. The input for bringing it up then points to the Desktop. Use alt+tab (out and back into game) and try again.

Another silly one is keyboard language settings. If your K/B defaults to a different language (Windows has shortcuts for that) your shortcut key won't work. Ctrl+Shift swaps the language.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 22, 2019)

the54thvoid said:


> That's odd. I'm playing the game, DX12 default, the overlay works no problem...



Some users have this problem when they do not rock a RTX card and a lot of AMD users aswell so changing DX version actually helps.




Vayra86 said:


> Sometimes RTSS cannot link to your game session because it thinks it is not the main window. The input for bringing it up then points to the Desktop. Use alt+tab (out and back into game) and try again.
> 
> Another silly one is keyboard language settings. If your K/B defaults to a different language (Windows has shortcuts for that) your shortcut key won't work. Ctrl+Shift swaps the language.



I have tried to TAB out and in no different sadly, the keyboard I didn't knew I am running Razer Blackwidow Chroma X UK layout keyboard and I am gonna try it.



NdMk2o1o said:


> Not to point out the obvious but have you gone into Settings>Monitoring and checked the "show in On-Screen Display" option?



This actually makes me want to try to Toggle the stat on and off because I had this problem in Battlefield V like in December last year where it stopped to show and after activating it with a hotkey it now always shows so thanks me for remembering gotta try this when I get home from work today.

Just an update this is totally weird, I haven't restarted my computer or anything I was planning to update my GFX driver to the newest version if RTSS overlay didn't work.

I just spend like an hour or something playing and the RTSS overlay now shows up for some weird reason I cannot explain


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 24, 2019)

worked for me from the beginning


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 24, 2019)

Well after updating to driver 419.17 DX12 is stable for me so maybe because I was running driver 418.91 I had these problems not sure.


----------

